# Lens for Nightclub shoots??



## ZEPHYR (Jan 20, 2010)

Nikon D300 is my weapon of choice. What would be an all around, kick assss lens for shooting in low light situations? Clubs, recording studios, close quarters? I need the lowest F-stop. I use my 10mm (2.8) fisheye Nikon lens at times when in clubs, along with an 18-55 (crappy F-stop)
I shoot live acts where I'm up close to the artist, I roll with them in limos, shoot everything close up for their promo needs. So I need some advice on the next lens I should nab, one that will be perfect for what I have described above. I got all Nikon- 50MM1.4, 18-55 3.5, 70-200, 10mm fisheye 2.8,
So what next? 

Thanx!!

Jason:thumbup:

Percocets are my favorite candy


----------



## Garbz (Jan 20, 2010)

Sigma 10-20mm. Nearly every nightclub photographer I see out these days has one. Not so useful for the up close of the band, but hey you have the 50mm f/1.4 already, so what more could you want


----------



## hankejp (Jan 20, 2010)

I picked up the 35 1.8.  So far I am pleased with it:


35mm
F1.8
ISO 250
Shutter - 1/80







35mm
F2.0
ISO 1000
Shutter 1/80


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Mar 10, 2012)

Rather than create a new thread, after using the ever handy "search" tool and finding this...

I'm considering renting either a Nikon 17-55 f/2.8G or a Nikon 14-24 f/2.8G for shoot on Paddy's Day.  I'm cautiously optimistic that going with the 17-55, I might be able to leave my 50 f/1.8 in my bag...

Thoughts?  Which would you go with, or would you be considering something else entirely (such as the previously mentioned Sigma 10-20)?


----------



## cbrown222 (Mar 10, 2012)

Rent a tokina 11-16. It's pretty fast at f/2.8 and it's my favorite lens right now. It's worth a look.


----------



## Bossy (Mar 10, 2012)

I think the 17-55 would give you a little more option than the 14-24, just because it has more of a wide to narrow spread.  ​


----------

